# Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

Am Samstag hatte die HV des Dachverbandes in NRW stattgefunden, in dem die LV (die ehemaligen VDSF-LV) zusammen geschlossen sind, des Fischereiverbandes NRW (http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/)

Eigentlich stand auf der Tagesordnung wohl auch der Aufnahmeantrag des AGSB (www.agsb-nrw.de), des ehemaligen DAV-Verbandes.

Nach entsprechenden Infos wurde dieser Antrag aber anscheinend zurückgezogen, da der AGSB nicht gemeinnützig wäre und so keine Chance auf Aufnahme hätte.

In wie weit das, so das so stimmen würde, nun auch noch Auswirkungen haben kann auf die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV, zusätzlich zur hier aufgeführten Geschichte rund um die Konten, müssen wir noch klären.

Fakt ist aber, dass laut Satzung des DAFV nur gemeinnützige Vereine aufgenommen werden dürften und die Mitgliedschaft des AGSB dann zumindest satzungswidrig sein könnte  (ok., da auch satzungswidrige Revisionen, satzungswidrige Einladungen, gegen GO und WO verstossende Dinge kein Problem zu sein scheinen, wird das vielleicht intern auch kein Problem sein im DAFV.) 

In wie weit das auch steuerliche oder rechtliche Auswirkungen haben kann (noch wissen wir ja nicht, ob der AGSB wie als nicht gemeinnütziger Verein notwendig, Steuererklärungen abgegeben hat, und in wie weit davon die Haushalte des Ex-DAV und dessen Rechtsnachfolger, des DAFV da betroffen sein könnten) und die Situation des DAFV in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit und Steuern weiter verschlimmern könnte, entzieht sich der momentanen Beurteilung.


----------



## Tomasz (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Nach entsprechenden Infos wurde dieser Antrag aber anscheinend zurückgezogen, da der AGSB nicht gemeinnützig wäre und so keine Chance auf Aufnahme hätte.
> ....



Wer und warum hat Dir diese "...entsprechenden Infos..." übermittelt und wann oder warum nicht, hast Du diese geprüft, bevor Du Sie veröffentlichst.
Nach meinen "entsprechenden Infos" ist der AGSB sehr wohl gemeinnützig. 
Diese Behauptung steht allerdings genauso haltlos, weil nur grob geprüft, im Raum wie Deine. Klassische Pattsituation|bigeyes. Was nun?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Dann werden entweder meine oder Deine Informanten recht haben - es wird rauskommen, wir werden berichten..


Ich bin da entspannt..


----------



## Tomasz (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann werden entweder meine oder Deine Informanten recht haben - es wird rauskommen, wir werden berichten..
> 
> 
> Ich bin da entspannt..



Wenn Deine Informanten recht haben, bedeutet das, dass nicht nur der DAFV seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren könnte, sondern auch der NABU?
Denn nach meinen Informationen ist der AGSB nämlich auch dort Mitglied und Dein Szenario vorausgesetzt, verliert dann jeder Dachverband seine Gemeinnützigkeit. 
Das wäre ja ein ordentlicher Kracher, wenn der NABU seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würde, weil sie einen kleinen Landesanglerverband in ihren Reihen haben, der selbst nicht gemeinnützig ist:q.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin da entspannt..



Ich auch|wavey:.
Ich habe übrigens keine geheimen Informanten, die mich je nach ihren  eigenen Befindlichkeiten und Interessenslagen mit scheibchenweisen Informationen füttern, um hier ein Stimmungsbild zu erzeugen, dass ihren Interessen dienlich sein könnte. 
Ich habe meine Informationen aus dem für alle zugänglichen Netz.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Also Thomas, da muss ich @Tomasz recht geben, in der Satzung dieses Verbandes steht etwas über seine Gemeinnützigkeit ( siehe § 3 ).
http://www.agsb-nrw.de/2.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ich hab doch extra geschrieben, dass wir die steuerliche/rechtliche Seite am abklären sind, dass aber in der Satzung des DAFV klar steht, dass eben nur als gemeinnützig anerkannte Vereine beim DAFV Mitglied sein können.

Selbstverständlich können auch nicht gemeinnützige Vereine Mitglied in gemeinnützigen Dachorganisationen sein.

Das Problem ist nicht von unten nach oben, sondern von oben nach unten.

Wenn der gemeinnützige Dachverband z. B. Veranstaltungen fördern würde oder Zuschüsse z. B. Fahrtkosten bei HV etc. bezahlen würde, an der laut Satzung auch nur gemeinnützige Mitglieder teilnehmen dürften und dann eben auch nicht gemeinnützige Mitglieder teilnehmen würden trotz der Förderung.

Da sind wir wieder bei der Ausschliesslichkeitssache nach AO..

@ Knispel:
In der Satzung stehen kann vieles  (siehe DAFV, denen ist doch auch wurscht bei ihrer Arbeit (Einladungen etc.) was in der Satzung steht) - es muss auch ein Antrag beim FA gestellt und genehmigt worden sein.

Nochmal, ich bin da entspannt, das wird sich klären.


----------



## Tomasz (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Also Thomas, da muss ich @Tomasz recht geben, in der Satzung dieses Verbandes steht etwas über seine Gemeinnützigkeit ( siehe § 3 ).
> http://www.agsb-nrw.de/2.htm



Ich gehe davon aus, dass Thomas diese doch sehr einfach zugänglichen Infos kennt und für sich geprüft hat.
Weiterhin gehe ich davon aus, dass er dabei zu dem Schluß gekommen sein muss, dass diese allgemein zugänglichen Infos zur Gemeinnützigkeit falsch sind und er dieser Sache auf den Grund geht und dann seine in den Raum gestellten Informationen zur Gemeinnützigeit des AGSB entweder beweisen kann oder aber ganz deutlich als Falschinformation kennzeichnen wird.
Ich persönlich halte es jedefalls verheerend, wenn so schwerwiegende Sachverhalte dargestellt werden, ohne dass es dafür eine Prüfung gab. Solche Dinge stehen erst einemal im Raum und eine Gegendarstellung wird mit Sicherheit nicht dermaßen oft wiederholt, wie wir es von Thomas in anderen Dingen gewohnt sind. 
So gesehen sollte jeder für sich überdenken, welchen Informationsgehalt er dem Board ungeprüft entnehmmen kann. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Jajajaja, diese Experten immer.
;-)

Ruft einfach mal wie ich beim zuständigen FA an und fragt nach (ich habe NICHT den Namen des Verbandes genannt oder dass es um Angler geht, allgemein nachgefragt!) - Gemeinnützigkeit unterliegt dem Steuergeheimnis.

Der Abschnitt in der Satzung des AGSB bedeutet keinesfalls, dass der Verein  als gemeinnützig anerkannt wäre - die schreiben nur, sie würden so handeln.

Ich solle doch einfach mal ne Spende machen und mir ne Bescheinigung zum absetzen bei meiner Steuer geben lassen - würden die das machen, ohne gemeinnützig zu sein, wären wir laut Aussage FA Bonn im Straftatbereich.. Und das könne ich dann beim FA melden und überprüfen lassen, wenn ich da Zweifel hätte..

Ich kenne zudem mindestens einen weiteren Landesverband, der bis jetzt noch nicht gemeinnützig ist, sondern das erst beantragt hat/beantragen will (sind wir am prüfen, ob das schon beantragt wurde jetzt).

Das Problem laut FA:
Wenn der Bundesverband einen solchen nicht gemeinnützigen LV mittelbar (z. B. Teilnahme an Veranstaltungen, die nur über LV zugänglich wären) oder unmittelbar (finanzielle Förderung z. B. bei Teilnahme an HV des BV (Fahrtkosten))fördern würde, wäre seine Gemeinnützigkeit höchst gefährdet. 

Da in der Satzung des DAFV aber zudem klar steht, dass nur gemeinnützige Mitglieder aufgenommen werden dürfen, ist er auch in der Pflicht, dies zu überprüfen.

Und er DARF KEINESFALLS nicht gemeinnützige Mitglieder haben.

Hat er dies nicht - oder nicht ausreichend - überprüft, ist damit seine Gemeinnützigkeit ziemlich sicher weg.

Hat er es getan und wurde von den LV  diesbezüglich dann getäuscht, sind diese LV wohl auch strafrechtlich dran.

Dass zudem natürlich nicht gemeinnützige Vereine sowohl eine Körperschaftssteuer- wie MwSt-Erklärung jedes Jahr abgeben müssen, ist auch Fakt.

Von sich aus - nicht erst wenn das FA mal nachfragt.

Sonst klar Steuerhinterziehung..

Ein unheimlich weites Feld, wir bleiben dran und werden berichten.


----------



## Tomasz (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jajajaja, diese Experten immer.
> ....



Damit meinst Du jetzt konkret wen?

Und haben deine Recherchen jetzt einen aktuellen Stand zur Gemeinnützigkeit des AGSB ergeben und wenn ja welchen? 

Und nein ich sehe für mich keinen Grund irgendwo und schon gar nicht beim FA wegen der Gemeinnützigkeit nachzufragen. 
Ich halte mich an die frei zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen und nicht an Hörensagen von irgendwelchen Leuten ohne Namen, die Dich mit Infos füttern.
Wobei ich Dir Recht gebe, dass ein Eintrag in der Satzung nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten muss, dass Gemeinnützigkeit auch beschieden ist. 

Und gegeben der Fall, dass der AGSB tatsächlich nicht als gemeinnützig anerkannt ist, welche Konsequenzen hätte das neben dem DAFV auch für den NABU, bei dem der AGSB auch Mitglied ist? Hat hier ein Anglerverband den NABU unterwandert, um ihn dann ohne eigene Gemeinnützigkeit bloß zu stellen, zu Fall zu bringen und der NABU hat von all dem bislang nichts mitbekommen? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ich kenn die NABU - Satzung nicht.

Steht da auch drin, nur gemeinnützige Mitglieder, haben die die gleichen Probleme..

Da würd ich mir dann ganz fett einen grinsen ;-))

Aber mir geht's hier ja nicht um den NABU...


----------



## Blauzahn (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

@Tomasz
Schau doch mal wer dort im Vorstand ist:

Präsident: *Hans Kemp*

dessen Stellverter: *Friedrich Emonts

....

*Schatzmeister:* Björn Bauersfeld 

Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen |wavey:
*


----------



## Tomasz (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> *...
> Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen |wavey:
> *



Ich habs gelesen und bei dieser Gelegenheit würde ich nicht von einer Nachtigall sprechen wollen, sondern von einem Elefanten, der sich im Porzellanladen bewegt. Da scheint jedes Mittel recht und wird hier gerne aufgenommen und instrumentalisiert.

Gruß|wavey:

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ist doch einfach:
Entweder haben die rechtmäßig gearbeitet oder nicht.

Wird sich rausstellen..

Wir sind und bleiben dran..


----------



## holgär (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Sorry,

aber ich versteh den Grundsachverhalt noch nicht ganz ....

- der AGSB NRW war doch ein LV im DAV
- der DAV wurde vom VDSF in den neuen DAFV übernommen, eingeliedert, überrumpelt, nur nicht fusioniert 
- der AGSB NRW müsste doch automatisch ein LV im DAFV sein so wie der AGSB Bayern, z.B.

Warum beantragt er die Mitgliedschaft in einem anderen LV ?
Das macht doch keinen Sinn ?

VG

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Der Fischereiverband NRW ist der Dachverband der Ex-VDSF-Landesverbände in NRW.
Die dortige Regierung will aber nur mit einem einzigen Verband reden, daher war diese Gründung notwendig.
Und deswegen wollte der AGSB da mit rein nach der (Kon)Fusion jetzt.
Da geht's um Landes- nicht um Bundespolitik.


----------



## Tomasz (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Da geht's um Landes- nicht um Bundespolitik.



Und um jetzt mal den Kreis zu schließen, dass ganze hat jetzt was mit dem Thema "DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten...." zu tun?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

irgendjemand muss die eventuell anfallenden Notar und Gerichtsgebühren bezahlen, könnte man ja von dem imaginären Konto machen|kopfkrat
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und um jetzt mal den Kreis zu schließen, dass ganze hat jetzt was mit dem Thema "DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten...." zu tun?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz




Datt hätteste schon viel eher Fragen dürfen ohne dem Zitat bezüglich Lv und BV.  

Gehört eher ins Thema: Möglicher Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV oder Satzungswidriges Verhalten


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*Gemeinnützigkeit im Budnesverband*

Da haben einige mit der Anmerkung recht, dass das Thema mit den seltsamen Konten zwar die gleiche Auswirkung haben kann (Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit) wie die mögliche Existenz nicht gemeinnütziger Mitglieder beim DAFV, daher mache ich das hier extra auf und verschiebe die entsprechenden Postings aus dem anderen Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280426)  hierher

*DANKE für den Hinweis!!!! *


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Hi!

Mir stellt sich da in erster Linie (für mein Verständnis) die Frage, in wie weit sich an der Stelle die Gesetzesvorschriften für gemeinnützige Vereine und Verbände unterscheiden.

Wir mussten damals zwingend auf die Gemeinnützigkeit verzichten, weil wir uns Auswahlkriterien ausbedungen haben für die Aufnahme von Mitgliedern.
Ist einfach für das hantieren mit Waffen unerlässlich.
Da es sich aber nicht um Schusswaffen handelte, kamen diesbezügliche Ausnahmeregelungen (gesetzliche Mindestvorgaben für den Umgang)nicht zum Tragen.
Also blieb es bei einer allgemeinen Eintragung.

Sollte es da keinen Unterschied geben, wäre schon der Passus in der Satzung, daß nur gemeinnützige Verbände Aufnahme finden können, ein Grund, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu versagen, Bzw. abzuerkennen.

Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, in wie weit Vereins und Verbandsrecht sich überschneiden.

LG
frank


----------



## Honeyball (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

...jetzt ist's wieder geordnet. 

Ich hatte da auch schon fast den Überblick verloren.

Interessant ist es allemal, dass es da einen nicht als gemeinnützig anerkannten Unterverband geben soll. Harren wir mal, welche Dinge da noch so ans Tageslicht kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, in wie weit Vereins und Verbandsrecht sich überschneiden.
> 
> LG
> frank



Es gibt kein "Verbandsrecht" - Verbände sind nur Vereine, die sich halt Verband nennen (im Falle des DAFV und seiner Mitglieder jedenfalls, man kann sich auch Verband nennen ohne Verein zu sein)



sonstwer schrieb:


> Sollte es da keinen Unterschied geben, wäre schon der Passus in der Satzung, daß nur gemeinnützige Verbände Aufnahme finden können, ein Grund, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu versagen, Bzw. abzuerkennen.




Gemeinnützigkeit ist reines Finanzrecht, da geht's nicht um Vereinsrecht.
Rechtliche Grundlage dafür ist die Abgabenordnung.

Da ist das alles klar dargelegt.

Und nach Auskunft FA Bonn ist es eben schlicht so, dass der BV seine Gemeinnützigkeit verliert, wenn er nicht gemeinnützige Mitglieder hat, weil in seiner Satzung klar steht, dass er nur gemeinnützige Mitglieder haben darf - die Satzung ist zuerst mal massgebend.

Aber man sollte sich als gemeinnütziger Verein auch tunlichst an seine Satzung halten und die nicht nur vorlegen oder als "Empfehlung" betrachten, um die Gemeinnützigkeit (reines Steuerprivileg) nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Die Gemeinnützigkeit ist an gewisse Mindestregeln im Vereinsrecht gebunden.
Sind die erfüllt, hast du recht.
Dann ist es nur noch eine Sache der FA.
Weicht man von den allgemeinen Standardregeln ab, erfolgt eine Vereinsrechtliche Einzelfallprüfung, die auch die möglichkeit zum "e.V." in Frage stellen kann.
Ohne "e.V."-Status ist eine Gemeinnützigkeit ohnehin nicht möglich.

Wir konnten diese Mindestregel nicht erfüllen.

Und wenns keinen Unterschied gibt, hat auch der BV diese nicht erfüllt.

Diese Regel besagt, (laut dem Rechtsanwalt und Notar, Fachrichtung Vereinswesen, den wir konsultiert haben), daß es keine pauschalen Ausschlußregelungen geben darf.
Ein Verein, der die Gemeinnützigkeit anstrebt, muß jeden aufnehmen, es sei denn es sprechen von Fall zu Fall Einzelgründe massiv dagegen.
Diese könne auch aus einem Beschluß der Mitgliederversammlung bestehen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Er muss jeden aufnehmen, der die Satzung akzeptiert - ein Dachverband wie der DAFV nimmt ja nur Körperschaften als Mitglieder auf.

Für das FA ist die Sache klar.

Und nur die entscheiden über Gemeinnützigkeit.


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Sag ich ja. Allerdings darf es keine allgemeinen Ausschlußkriterien geben, um allein den Status des eingetragenen Vereins zu erlangen, der widerum Voraussetzung für die Gemeinnützigkeit ist, den das FA zuerkennt.

Hier haben wir aber ein pauschales Ausschußkriterium in der Satzung.

Vermutlich wurde es nach Eintragung ins Vereinsregister so beschlossen (und danach vom Katasteramt nicht erneut überprüft), stellt damit aber schon die Eintragung als Verein in Frage und erst Recht die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit, für die die Eintragung ins Vereinsregister eine Voraussetzung ist.

Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer!

LG,
frank

p.s.: Ist zwar schon 15 Jahre her, aber mir ist im Amtsblatt nicht aufgefallen, daß sich dort etwas geändert hätte.


----------



## Sharpo (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Ich glaube ich bin ein bissl schwer von Begriff.

Heisst der VDSF, der DAFV und auch die LV dürfen gar nicht nur  juristische Personen aufnehmen sondern müssen jede natürliche Person aufnehmen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Nein, für Dachorganisationen gilt eine Ausnahmeregelung, wenn die Mehrzahl der Mitglieder (LV in dem Fall, meines Wissens ist die Grenze 70%, "Jedermannsrecht" aus Brüssel ist das) Einzelpersonen als stimm- und antragsberechtigte  Mitglieder aufnimmt.


----------



## Blauzahn (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Schon interessant, wie sich aus einer vagen Andeutung, eine Diskussion entwickelt, bei der diese "vage Andeutung/Behauptung" als Tatsache angenommen wird und die Diskussion in die gewünschte Richtung gelenkt wird.

Deswegen nochmal kurz zusammengefasst

Fakt 1:
Der AGSB hat in seiner Satzung das Anstreben der Gemeinnützigkeit in §3 verankert

Fakt 2:
Diese Gemeinnützigkeit muss das Finanzamt, nach Prüfung, durch einen Freistellungsbescheid bestätigen, welches eine Auflistung der Einnahmen und Ausgaben bei selbigem voraussetzt und nach Prüfung des FA dieser erteilt wird (oder nicht) - Steuererklärung für gemeinnützige Vereine -

Fakt 3:
Die hier vorgebrachten Vorwürfe/Anschuldigungen (keine Gemeinnützigkeit des AGSB) als Grundlage für die Diskussion, beruhen auf Informationen Dritter, welche diese Gemeinnützigkeit des AGSB anzweifeln (mehr geben die Informanten wohl nicht Preis).

Bitte, worum ging es nochmal?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Wir mussten damals zwingend auf die Gemeinnützigkeit verzichten, weil wir uns Auswahlkriterien ausbedungen haben für die Aufnahme von Mitgliedern.



Es gibt in D keinen rechtlichen Zwang, jemanden in einem Verein aufzunehmen! Du kannst sogar einen Mitgliedsantrag verbrennen und muss nicht einmal darauf antworten. Dazu bedarf es nicht einmal einen Passus in der Satzung.

Andersrum kann eine Satzung jedoch einen Verein dazu verpflichten, jeden aufzunehmen. Steht in der Satzung "Die Aufnahme erfolgt durch einen schriftlichen Antrag" muss der Verein jeden der einen schriftlichen Antrag stellt aufnehmen.

Es gibt ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wo ein Verein zur Aufnahmen von Mitgliedern gezwungen werden kann, z.B. Fachverbände (die Kassenärztliche Vereinigung muss z.B. im Zuständigkeitsbereich niedergelassene Ärzte aufnehmen).


----------



## angler1996 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt in D keinen rechtlichen Zwang, jemanden in einem Verein aufzunehmen! Du kannst sogar einen Mitgliedsantrag verbrennen und muss nicht einmal darauf antworten. Dazu bedarf es nicht einmal einen Passus in der Satzung.
> 
> Andersrum kann eine Satzung jedoch einen Verein dazu verpflichten, jeden aufzunehmen. Steht in der Satzung "Die Aufnahme erfolgt durch einen schriftlichen Antrag" muss der Verein jeden der einen schriftlichen Antrag stellt aufnehmen.
> 
> Es gibt ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wo ein Verein zur Aufnahmen von Mitgliedern gezwungen werden kann, z.B. Fachverbände (die Kassenärztliche Vereinigung muss z.B. im Zuständigkeitsbereich niedergelassene Ärzte aufnehmen).


 
 das steht wo geschrieben?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das steht wo geschrieben?
> Gruß A.



Nirgends :q! 

Deshalb kann jeder Verein für sich entscheiden- oder die Satzung entsprechend verfassen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist das alles klar dargelegt.
> 
> Und nach Auskunft FA Bonn ist es eben schlicht so, dass der BV seine Gemeinnützigkeit verliert, wenn er nicht gemeinnützige Mitglieder hat, *weil in seiner Satzung klar steht, dass er nur gemeinnützige Mitglieder haben darf* - die Satzung ist zuerst mal massgebend.


 
Hmm, in der Satzung steht:



> Ordentliche Mitglieder können Landesverbände werden, die die Verbandssatzung anerkennen und als gemeinnützig anerkannt sind. *Bestehende Mitgliedschaften von Vereinen im **Verband werden davon nicht berührt.* Die in den ordentlichen Mitgliedern organisierten Angelfischer​sind mittelbare Mitglieder des Verbandes.


 
Vielleicht gab es da bei der Fussion so eine kleine Ausnahme.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Natürlich kann das so sein.

Dann aber dürfte dennoch der Bundesverband laut FA (wie auch früher, so solche nicht gemeinnützigen Mitglieder in den jeweiligen Alt-BV vorhanden waren, sofern das nach Altsatzungen überhaupt möglich war) dennoch der gemeinnützige BV diese nicht gemeinnützigen Mitgliedern nicht mittelbar oder unmittelbar fördern - also beispielsweise keine Teilnahme an von BV organisierten, veranstalteten oder finanziell unterstützten Veranstaltungen oder kein Zuschuss z. B. zu Fahrtkosten bei Mitgliederversammlungen etc..

Das ist ja leicht für FA überprüfbar und vom BV bzw. den Geschäftsstellen einfach darlegbar.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das so sein.
> 
> Dann aber dürfte dennoch der Bundesverband laut FA (wie auch früher, so solche nicht gemeinnützigen Mitglieder in den jeweiligen Alt-BV vorhanden waren, sofern das nach Altsatzungen überhaupt möglich war) dennoch der gemeinnützige BV diese nicht gemeinnützigen Mitgliedern nicht mittelbar oder unmittelbar fördern - also beispielsweise keine Teilnahme an von BV organisierten, veranstalteten oder finanziell unterstützten Veranstaltungen oder kein Zuschuss z. B. zu Fahrtkosten bei Mitgliederversammlungen etc..
> 
> Das ist ja leicht für FA überprüfbar und vom BV bzw. den Geschäftsstellen einfach darlegbar.


 

Genau, wird das FA alles prüfen, wenn sie die Gemeinnützigkeit endgültig anerkennen, derzeit dürfte die Anerkennung ja noch vorläufig sein.

Und die Frage ist ja immer, was eine Förderung ist.

Der Verband bezahlt Beiträge, somit kann er dafür auch eine Leistung erhalten, die im Rahmen seiner Beiträge sind, egal, ob Gemeinnützig oder nicht. Ist das Förderung?

Solche vorläufigen Bescheinigungen gelten meist ja nur 18 Monate, damit dürfte die Feststellung der endgültigen Gemeinnüzigkeit nach Ablauf dieser Zeit anhand des Jahresabschlusses 2014 erfolgen.

Solange ist das alles mehr als spekulativ, denke ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Das ist wieder der Punkt Ausschliesslichkeit nach Abgabenordnung.

Es dürfen  vom BV als gemeinnützigem Verein AUSSCHLIESSLICH gemeinnützige Zwecke verfolgt werden - die mittelbare oder unmittelbare Förderung nicht gemeinnütziger Vereine ist definitiv laut Aussage FA KEIN gemeinnütziger Zweck.

Wie das im Einzelfall zu werten ist, das werden die zuständige FA zu beurteilen haben.

Ebenso, ob und wie die nicht gemeinnützigen Mitglieder ihre Steuererklärungen richtig abgegeben haben als normal steuerpflichtige Organisationen und welche Auswirkungen das auf die Steuererklärungen und Haushalte des gemeinnützigen BV haben könnte, falls nicht.

Und natürlich ist das bis zu Klärung durch der Behörden spekulativ - wir machen ja nur auf die bestehenden Gefahren aufmerksam, nachdem wir von der Geschichte in NRW erfahren haben. 

Weder von BV noch LV ist ja viel zu erwarten in Sachen Transparenz.

Und da ein Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des BV auch immer Auswirkungen auf die gemeinnützigen Mitglieder und vor allem deren Vereine haben kann, muss man zumindest dafür sorgen, dass solche Gefahren öffentlich sind. 

Zudem gibt es mindestens einen weiteren LV, der auch nicht gemeinnützig ist, die erst vor kurzem eine Satzungsänderung machten und die Gemeinnützigkeit beantragen wollen (evtl. schon haben).

Das Problem bei solchen Dingen ist ja auch immer die steuerlich richtige, verbandsinterne Abrechnung zwischen gemeinnützigem BV und (bisher) nicht gemeinnützigen LV - eben auch in der Vergangenheit bei den Alt-BV, deren Rechtsnachfolger ja der DAFV ist.

Ein weites, komplexes Feld, das viele Fallstricke birgt.

Ähnlich gefährlich wie die Geschichte mit den Konten...


----------



## Honeyball (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Der Verband bezahlt Beiträge, somit kann er dafür auch eine Leistung erhalten, die im Rahmen seiner Beiträge sind, egal, ob Gemeinnützig oder nicht. Ist das Förderung?
> 
> ...
> 
> Solange ist das alles mehr als spekulativ, denke ich.



Diese Frage kannst Du Dir ganz leicht selbst beantworten, 
weil die Mitgliedschaft in einem gemeinnützigen Verein/Verband automatisch die Selbstlosigkeit der Beitragszahlung bedeutet. Sprich: Das ist keine Zahlung mit Anspruch auf Gegenleistung. 
In Finanzbeamtendeutsch ist es klar definiert, dass *jede* Leistung eines gemeinnützigen Vereines/Verbandes *ausschließlich* der Erfüllung der satzungsmäßigen und anerkannten Ziele dienen darf.


Um nur mal ein anderes Beispiel zu nennen, das die Gefahr bei Verletzung des Ausschließlichkeitsprinzips für die Gemeinnützigkeit verdeutlicht:

Ein Kindergarten wird durch einen Förderverein unterstützt. Dieser hat in seiner Satzung verankert, dass dies sein ausschließlicher Zweck ist: Förderung des Kindergartens und der Kindergartenarbeit. 
Ein Vater eines Kindergartenkindes ist gleichzeitig zahlendes Fördervereinsmitglied und Fuhrunternehmer. Dieser stellt am Wochenende einen LKW samt Fahrer zur Verfügung, um ein neues Klettergerüst abzuholen, was von Fördervereinsmitgliedern kostenlos aufgebaut wird. Der Förderverein trägt die Dieselkosten für den LKW und zahlt 50 € Aufwandsentschädigung an den Fahrer.
--> laut Finanzamt alles OK
Der Vorstand des Fördervereins kauft eine Woche später für ca. 20€ 'nen schönen Blumenstrauß und überreicht ihm der Frau des Fuhrunternehmervaters als Dankeschön für dessen Einsatz und (in seiner Rede bei der Eröffnung des Klettergerüsts betonte er dies noch) "als Ausgleich, weil sie ja ein Wochenende auf ihn verzichten musste."
Und schwupp.... schon war es das. Genau daran hat sich ein Finanzbeamter gestoßen, weil alles ordentlich und brav in den Büchern vermerkt war.


Klar kann man das alles als "spekulativ" bezeichnen und das böse, böse AB verteufeln, das auf Basis der gegebenen Fakten diese Gefahren beim Namen nennt...


----------



## Honeyball (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

By the way (ist mir gerade so aufgefallen):
Dass die Beitragszahlung an den (gemeinnützigen) Bundesverband keinen Anspruch auf Gegenleistung erwirkt, ist finanzrechtlich klar.
Dass sie aber auch keinen Anspruch auf überhaupt irgendeine Leistung erwirkt, ist ein Trugschluss, dem offenbar einige Landesverbände aufgesessen sind. :m :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Diese Frage kannst Du Dir ganz leicht selbst beantworten,
> weil die Mitgliedschaft in einem gemeinnützigen Verein/Verband automatisch die Selbstlosigkeit der Beitragszahlung bedeutet. Sprich: Das ist keine Zahlung mit Anspruch auf Gegenleistung.
> In Finanzbeamtendeutsch ist es klar definiert, dass *jede* Leistung eines gemeinnützigen Vereines/Verbandes *ausschließlich* der Erfüllung der satzungsmäßigen und anerkannten Ziele dienen darf.
> 
> ...


 
Genau und satzungsgemäße Zwecke sind:



> ZWECK DES VERBANDES
> 1. Der DAFV ist der Spitzenverband der auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände.
> 2. Zweck des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier
> und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen
> ...


 
Soblad also der BV diese Zwecke/Ziele fördert, dann wohl kein Problem.​ 
Da wird dann auch die Veranstaltung gefördert und nicht speziell eine teilnehmende Person oder ein teilnehmender Verband, oder?​ 
Aber lassen wir lieber mal die Finanzexperten entscheiden.​ 
Da fehlt uns Amateuren die fachlich notwendige Kenntnis und Entscheidungsgewalt.​


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Deswegen hatte ich beim FA diesbezüglich ja nachgefragt und die hatten klar gesagt, dass mittelbare Förderung nicht gemeinnütziger Mitglieder (Veranstaltungen des BV, zu denen Mitgliedschaft in einem LV notwendig wäre) oder unmittelbare Förderung (Zahlungen/Zuschüsse an nicht gemeinnützige Mitglieder wie Fahrtkostenzuschüsse etc.)) der Gemeinnützigkeit des BV mit großer Sicherheit widersprechen würden (weil es ja nicht NUR satzungsgemäße Ziele heisst, sondern satzungsgemäß UND anerkannte (gemeinnützig)). 

Daher haben wir auf diese Gefahrenlage aufmerksam gemacht, da dann auch nachfolgend die LV und deren Vereine Probleme mit der Gemeinnützigkeit bekommen können (siehe Kontenthread) .

Ob und wie da BV und LV reagieren werden, ist deren Problem - und die müssen ja auch die Konsequenzen tragen.

Wir haben jedenfalls die Gefahr dargestellt.


----------



## GeorgeB (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Samma, Kollegen, nur weil ich manchmal ein bissl behämmert, und in Folge dessen ein Freund einfacher Vorgehensweisen bin:

Es existiert ein eingetragener Verein, in dessen Satzung expressis verbis die ausschließliche Verfolgung gemeinnütziger Zwecke, im Sinne der steuerbegünstigten Zwecke nach AO, verankert ist. Und in dem Verein kann jeder Mitglied werden.

Nun stehen auf der Vereins-Webseite Kontaktdaten und Namen. Warum fragt man bei den entsprechenden Kollegen nicht einfach mal nach? Motto: Hömma, Kollegah, ich will bei dich kommen, bissu gemeinnützich oder nich. 

Da beißt sich nämlich was ins Schwänzken, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Entweder der Verein verhält sich so, wie in der Satzung gefordert. Dann kriegt er die Gemeinnützigkeit. Oder aber er tut es nicht. Dann verstößt der Verein gegen seine eigene Satzung. Das wiederum dürfte rechtlich ein ganz klein wenig problematisch sein, um es mit größtmöglicher Zurückhaltung zu formulieren. 

Also, liebe Freunde von Recht, Ordnung und selbst gefangenen Fischstäbchen. Pin ich einfach nur zu plöht, und übersehe da was? |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Entweder der Verein verhält sich so, wie in der Satzung gefordert. Dann kriegt er die Gemeinnützigkeit. Oder aber er tut es nicht. Dann verstößt der Verein gegen seine eigene Satzung. Das wiederum dürfte rechtlich ein ganz klein wenig problematisch sein, um es mit größtmöglicher Zurückhaltung zu formulieren.


Und die Sache mit der Gemeinnützigkeit wird ja regelmäßig überprüft und ist nicht einfach festgeschrieben, daher machen wir auf diese Gefahr(en) aufmerksam.

Nachfragen is nicht (so einfach) - Maulkorb gegenüber uns (haben wir ja kein Problem mit) 
;-)

Habe ich ja schon versucht auch bei der Kontengeschichte (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280426) und wollte da die Justitiarin in einem Telefonat gerne informieren über uns vorliegende Infos und daraus möglicherweise resultierende Gefahren. 

Die wollten das aber nur schriftlich, man dürfe nicht mit mir sprechen, daher immer dieser Weg über die Öffentlichkeit ...

Denn wenn solche Gefahren drohen, seitens des BV aber Schweigen herrscht, gleichzeitig aber nachfolgend bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit für den BV auch gleiche Gefahren für LV und deren Vereine drohen, müssen die zumindest davon Kenntnis haben (können).

Können sie nun, da öffentlich.

Ob und wie die nun handeln ist deren Sache.


----------



## GeorgeB (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Naja, so locker aus der Hüfte halte ich es schon für einen kleinen Unterschied, ob man sich mit einer Justiziarin über einen einzelnen, durchaus brisanten Vorgang unterhalten will, der die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden könnte, oder man ganz allgemein anfragt, ob ein sich gemeinnützig präsentierender Verein auch wirklich gemeinnützig ist. 

Im ersten Fall hätte ich Verständnis für ein "ups, no comment". Im zweiten Fall müsste der Verein aber mal ganz locker sagen können "ja natürlich, wir sind gemeinnützig". Denn das ergibt sich ja aus der Satzung. Und so einen dramatischen Satzungsverstoß weigere ich mich mir vor zu stellen. |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Nein, das ergibt sich nicht aus der Satzung.

Denn den entsprechenden Passus (handeln nach der Grundsätzen der Gemeinnützigkeit) kann jeder verwenden, der danach handelt.

Heisst aber lange nicht, dass die auch als gemeinnützig anerkannt sein müssen.

Und:
Gemeinnützigkeit unterliegt dem Steuergeheimnis, is nix mit einfach fragen, muss Dir keiner beantworten.

Ich sag ja, alles net so einfach.


Dass aber zumindest ein weiterer LV nicht gemeinnützig war bis vor ca. 2 Wochen (also auch vorher im Altverband nicht), und da erst Satzung auf seiner HV geändert hat und die Gemeinnützigkeit beantragen will, scheint gesichert.

Da versuch ich grade noch rauszufinden, ob der Antrag inzwischen gestellt wurde.

Schwierig - Steuergeheimnis..

Sobald ich das habe, kommt die Info dann natürlich.

Vor allem weil da wieder die ganzen steuerrechtlichen Abwicklungen verbandsintern (BV/LV) zum Tragen kommen (> mittelbare/unmittelbare Förderung nicht als gemeinnützig anerkannter Zwecke/Organisationen).

Und dass die gegenüber uns nen Maulkorb haben, haben wir doch schon lange akzeptiert - für uns kein Problem.


----------



## Tomasz (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am Samstag hatte die HV des Dachverbandes in NRW stattgefunden, in dem die LV (die ehemaligen VDSF-LV) zusammen geschlossen sind, des Fischereiverbandes NRW (http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/)
> 
> Eigentlich stand auf der Tagesordnung wohl auch der Aufnahmeantrag des AGSB (www.agsb-nrw.de), des ehemaligen DAV-Verbandes.
> 
> ...



Und konntest Du das mittlerweile klären?
Spätestens jetzt liegt dem AGSB die Bescheinigung über die Gemeinützigkeit vor, aber das ist auch Dir sicher nicht entgangen oder. 

Und auch die Sache mit der NABU-Mitgliedschaft des AGSB ist wohl so neu nicht und wurde an dieser Stelle schon mal angebracht



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> Und gegeben der Fall, dass der AGSB tatsächlich nicht als gemeinnützig anerkannt ist, welche Konsequenzen hätte das neben dem DAFV auch für den NABU, bei dem der AGSB auch Mitglied ist? Hat hier ein Anglerverband den NABU unterwandert, um ihn dann ohne eigene Gemeinnützigkeit bloß zu stellen, zu Fall zu bringen und der NABU hat von all dem bislang nichts mitbekommen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



> Und konntest Du das mittlerweile kläre


Nein.


----------



## Tomasz (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Verbandsinfo des RhFV nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen oder glaubst Du nur die Sachen, die Du glauben willst?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Hast Du recht - wurde nachgereicht.

Und nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen.

Weil ich auch zugegeben nur nach der Geschichte mit de dem Bundesverband vorenthaltenen Beiträgen geguckt habe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4163365#post4163365

Mea Culpa und sorry dafür.


----------

